# NFSW: Emelie Stenman (lingerie)



## LJR69 (Apr 23, 2012)

Had the pleasure of photographing Emelie, in Hampton Court House, recently. Smashing young lady with a great sense of humour. Poor soul worked hard all day in chilly conditions.




Emelie by LJR69, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Apr 23, 2012)

A few random thoughts.........

First off, Emelie is quite the beauty.

With her shoulders being so square to the camera, it gives off a slight masculine pose.  Moving her right elbow forward may have been a benefit.

Her head, thus the eyes, are slightly low in the frame.  Given that her head is on the left side of the frame, I believe had she turned her gaze towards the lens or even towards the opposite side of the frame would have been an improvement.

The fan of her fingers on the left hand are exquisite, however her right hand does give off a masculine position by being flat to the lens.  Had she turned her hand towards her body, this would create another line of interest and naturally put the edge of her hand towards the lens (feminine position).

By having her extend her left foot outward to emulate the position of her knees, this would have avoided an amputated look.

I think some slight use of the liquify tool on her left rib cage would be something to consider.

Lighting is very nice.  Setting is very nice too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 23, 2012)

man, that's some great critique! 

Nothing to add to that other than I find the model and her outfit very fitting with the image processing, very nice


----------



## manaheim (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah that is awesome advice.  I appreciated learning from it myself.

One thing I also wondered... seems like she's almost too close to the bottom of the frame, and I don't think a crop adjustment would fix it.  Is it just me?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Apr 23, 2012)

I love the setting also and beautiful woman.  I actually like the pose, but would have also tried shooting up as well as straight on for added interest. I love the lingerie she is wearing.....ask her where she got it  :blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing:


----------



## LJR69 (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome feedback! I appreciate it. As it happens I have other images of her taken at different view points and angles using the sofa which may already address some of kundalini's comment. Thank you for taking the time to give some well thought out feedback.

Regarding the lingerie. It's by Joey Bevan who is America Next Top Model Live's stylist. He's also a designer and he has a range in this style which is deliberately retro, almost victorian-esque. The colour of the range is hues of grey and small patches of pale pink, which is a reflection of how they use to hand tint black and white photos. His twitter account is @joeybevan and if you're ever looking for a stylist for the day then seriously this guy rocks and is very funny to boot.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Apr 24, 2012)

LJR69 said:


> Awesome feedback! I appreciate it. As it happens I have other images of her taken at different view points and angles using the sofa which may already address some of kundalini's comment. Thank you for taking the time to give some well thought out feedback.
> 
> Regarding the lingerie. It's by Joey Bevan who is America Next Top Model Live's stylist. He's also a designer and he has a range in this style which is deliberately retro, almost victorian-esque. The colour of the range is hues of grey and small patches of pale pink, which is a reflection of how they use to hand tint black and white photos. His twitter account is @joeybevan and if you're ever looking for a stylist for the day then seriously this guy rocks and is very funny to boot.



I loved the victorian look of the lingerie, beautiful...looks expensive! I will check out Joey Bevan


----------

